# I suck more than most.....



## New River Rat (Jan 25, 2017)

......because I failed today. I failed due to getting out and trying.

I love winter fishing! This met me at the ramp.



















Needless to say visibility was "0".


----------



## stinkfoot (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh man, chocolate pudding!


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm not trying to start an argument or contest here but when it comes to fishing, I've gotta suck more than most. If I went out fishing 10 times I'd get skunked at least seven times while my fishing partner will catch fish almost every time. In the words of bluesman Albert King, "If it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all".


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2017)

I beat you all hands down. :LOL2:


----------



## Macrosill (Feb 1, 2017)

Come on a trip with me one day. My personal best LMB is......






1 pound 9 ounces!

Couple that with the fact I have not used my boat in 3 years because there is only 1 launch in my area and the water turns to grass in the spring, summer and fall has to rate pretty high on the suck factor.

I used the kayaks more in the last 3 years tough.


----------

